# Reconnaissance imprimante



## SWPapillon (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens tout juste de m'inscrire et je ne suis pas une habituée des forums; alors j'espère ne pas commettre d'impair, déroger aux usages, ou autres bêtises (en outre, je ne connais rien à l'informatique). Je vais également essayer d'être claire et précise dans ma question.
J'ai un ibook sous OS 10.3 avec possibilité de passer par Classic pour utiliser mes anciennes applications qui ne fonctionnent pas sous OSX. Mais lorsque je veux imprimer depuis l'une de ces applications, j'ai un message disant que l'imprimante n'est pas connectée. Or, elle l'est. J'ai déjà rencontré ce problème, et jusqu'à présent, j'étais toujours arrivée à imprimer quand même. Mais je ne me souviens plus de ce que j'avais dû faire pour que ça fonctionne. Aujourd'hui, j'ai essayé de n'allumer l'imprimante qu'une fois Classic en service, j'ai aussi essayé en l'allumant avant, quand je suis encore sous OSX. Mais rien à faire. Dans les extensions du dossier système 9, j'ai bien l'icône de l'imprimante (Stylus CX5400), mais elle n'apparaît pas dans le gestionnaire d'extensions (ça n'a peut-être aucun rapport ?). Si quelqu'un avait une solution, ce serait formidable, parce que là, je suis bloquée. 
Merci d'avance. Belle fin de journée


----------



## pierre22 (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour, et bienvenue
Le driver est-il installé sous Classic et sous X ?


----------



## SWPapillon (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Je suppose, puisque j'ai déjà pu imprimer depuis cette application sous Classic et que l'icône de l'imprimante apparaît dnas les extensions de Classic. Par contre, j'ai oublié de préciser que dans "sélecteur", j'ai bien l'icône, mais lorsque je clique dessus, la partie droite de la fenêtre reste vide et je ne peux pas sélectionner de port.


----------



## pierre22 (11 Février 2009)

Commencer par réparer les autorisations sous  9 et 10 avec Onyx X
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs2/french/download.html choisir votre système.
A toute


----------



## SWPapillon (11 Février 2009)

Me revoilà.
J'ai réparé les autorisations avec Onyx, mais ça ne change rien (du moins pour mon histoire d'imprimante). J'ai toujours ce message: "L'imprimante ne répond pas...". Que faire ? C'est fou, parce que ça a déjà fonctionné.


----------



## Invité (11 Février 2009)

Si c'est une imprimante Usb (je suppose que c'est le cas), vérifie dans "dossier système/extensions désactivées" qu'il n'y a pas les extensions Usb de ton imprimante et que les autres extensions Usb (comme : Gestion de stockage USB, Localiseur de logiciels USB, USB Device Extension, USB Support) n'y sont pas.
Si elles sont là-dedans, remets les dans le dossier "extensions" et relance Classic.


----------



## SWPapillon (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Oui, c'est une imprimante USB (Epson Stylus CX5400). Et non, le dossier "extensions désactivées" est bien vide, ainsi que celui "extensions inactives". Dans le dossier "extensions", j'ai bien "USB Device Extension" et "USB Printer Sharing Extension", ainsi que, entre autres, "Stylus CX5400" (application), "CX5400" (Document) et "EPSON USBPrintClassS" (tout ça, c'est du chinois pour moi!).


----------



## SWPapillon (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
En désespoir de cause, j'ai téléchargé un autre driver pour mon imprimante et pour Classic. Mais maintenant, quand je fais "imprimer", l'icône de l'imprimante apparaît brièvement dans le dock puis disparaît sans qu'il n'y ait aucun message d'alerte. Et si je désinstalle ce pilote, je ne retrouve pas la configuration précédente (celle avec le message "l'imprimante ne répond pas"). Si l'un d'entre vous a une imprimante Epson qui fonctionne sous Classic, peut-il me donner le nom de toutes les extensions qui figurent dans son dossier système 9 pour que je vérifie ce qui me manque ou que j'ai en trop qui met le bazar. J'ai appelé vendredi mon revendeur Apple qui me dit que ses techniciens ne connaissent plus le système 9 ou Classic et qu'il ne peut rien faire pour moi. Alors ma reconnaissance éternelle à celui ou celle qui me sortira de cette galère.
Bien cordialement et beau dimanche (ensoleillé ici, à Toulouse)


----------

